# [EVDL] disconnect switches



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi all! I'm converting a '72 BMW 2002 to 96VDC and I have one of these b=
reakers (http://www.electroauto.com/catalog/circtbkr.shtml) that I plan to =
use for an emergency disconnect and I couldn't find a good place to mount i=
t near the driver (it says to not mount it horizontally). Then I read on=
this list about a law(?) in the north east(?) and whether it was requiring=
or recommending installing conversion emergency disconnect switches where =
the gas filler was for locating by emergencypersonnel. Now I can't fi=
nd the thread on EVDL, does anyone remember this discussion? 

Anyway, this sounded smart to me so I installed my breaker so you could fli=
p it off through the gas filler. Then, unable to sleep at 3AM, I started=
wondering if this is not a good idea because I can't flip it off from the =
drivers seat. I tried convincing myself that the main contactor and/or t=
he clutch/neutral gear would be sufficientuntil I could run around and h=
it the breaker. The motor might over-rev during this (if main contactor =
welds closed), that might be bad. I'll also have a power fuse on the bat=
tery. What's the consensus here about emergency disconnect switches and =
these concerns? Does everyone have a manual switch they can operate from=
the driver's seat? Would the breaker just trip in an event anyway? I=
'm considering relocating the breaker to under the hood and using a string =
to trip it manually in case of emergency but this will be very difficult to=
rig. Or should I just add another switch that can be reached by the dri=
ver
like one of thesehttp://www.evparts.com/products/street-vehicle/switche=
s--dot/battery-disconnects---street-vehicle/sw2514.htm?

Any advice here?

Thanks,
Chris D.
Austin TX
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120824/4099d2ec=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

KTA provides a nice push-pull setup for the circuit breaker. I used one
that you could see in the pictures and videos at
http://zwheelz.com/1957-VW-Bug.html

I would want it mounted at my fingertips before I would mount it anywhere
else. You could always attach a second push-pull cable on the circuit
breaker lever, especially if it was short and had little extra friction.
Then you could do both. I guess the gas cap one would be pull-off because
it has to be pushed in to close the door, but with a lever like I did you
could make it work either way.

The circuit breaker will trip based on current and time so you need to look
at the curve for your breaker and the max amps of your controller. If it's
sized right, then the car can be stuck wide open and the breaker won't
trip, so you need the cable for manual operation. It will trip if there is
a short and/or your fuses will blow. It's nice to have a breaker just as a
switch to cut high voltage mid pack when the car is off, especially working
on it or showing it. That's another reason to have it right by the driver
(and passenger) so it's convenient.

Gary

On Fri, Aug 24, 2012 at 1:12 PM, Christopher Darilek <[email protected]


> > wrote:
> 
> > Hi all! I'm converting a '72 BMW 2002 to 96VDC and I have one of these
> > breakers (http://www.electroauto.com/catalog/circtbkr.shtml) that I plan
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Bruce wrote:
> 
> > My S-10 Blazer converted professionally back in the 1990's had a very
> > convenient knob installed next to the emergency brake release. It had a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 24 Aug 2012 at 11:12, Christopher Darilek wrote:
> 
> > Then I read on this list about a law(?) in the north east(?) ...
> > requiring ... emergency disconnect switches where the gas filler was
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks David. Now I see it just says "switch"(not battery disconnect =
switch), that could just be a kill switch to the contactor.. Hmm...well,=
I'm a long ways from Virginia. I'm leaning toward relocating the breake=
r now and including a manual cable activation. A note for emergency pers=
onnel sounds smart - "PUSH THIS".. 

-Chris



________________________________
From: EVDL Administrator <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]> =

Sent: Friday, August 24, 2012 3:36 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] disconnect switches
=



> On 24 Aug 2012 at 11:12, Christopher Darilek wrote:
> 
> > Then I read on this list about a law(?) in the north east(?) ...
> > requiring ... emergency disconnect switches where the gas filler was
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Christopher and All,
Yes, I think you need to be able to switch the breaker off from the
drivers seat, located under the hood, but not with a string. This has
been discussed a lot in the past, so let's check the archives....

Here is a link and text to one of my posts:
http://www.evdl.org/archive/index.html#nabble-td431366i20|a431378

<begin text quote>
Nick and All,
I have not been following this thread, so maybe I missed something,
but using a Hienemann breaker AND two contactors is a common
conversion configuration.

On both my rigs, the key engages one contactor on one side of the traction
pack, and wakes up the controller. The controller then pulls the other
contactor in, on the opposite side of the traction pack.

Since you never, ever, never, want the 2/0 traction wire in the cabin with
you, the breaker is located under the hood, and for the "Oh [email protected]" emergency
cable, I use a heavy duty PTO cable (power take off).

I like having a physical disconnect, so I would be leery about using the
relay-trip version you mention.
<end text quote>

Here is another link mentioning the above, and why I think you should
keep a clutch for safety:
http://www.evdl.org/archive/index.html#nabble-td1571315

Also, if the law requires a cut-off, you can run the ground wire from
one of the contactors to a switch, which is what NEDRA requires for
drag racing.
Hope this helps,
BB
-- 
Suck Amps,
Dave "Battery Boy" Hawkins
Check out our website!
http://bbevs.com/

> Date: Fri, 24 Aug 2012 11:12:56 -0700 (PDT)
> From: Christopher Darilek
>
> Hi all! ?I'm converting a '72 BMW 2002 to 96VDC and I have one of these breakers (http://www.electroauto.com/catalog/circtbkr.shtml) that I plan to use for an emergency disconnect and I couldn't find a good place to mount it near the driver (it says to not mount it horizontally). ?Then I read on this list about a law(?) in the north east(?) and whether it was requiring or recommending installing conversion emergency disconnect switches where the gas filler was for locating by emergency?personnel. ?Now I can't find the thread on EVDL, does anyone remember this discussion? ?
>
> Anyway, this sounded smart to me so I installed my breaker so you could flip it off through the gas filler. ?Then, unable to sleep at 3AM, I started wondering if this is not a good idea because I can't flip it off from the drivers seat. ?I tried convincing myself that the main contactor and/or the clutch/neutral gear would be sufficient?until I could run around and hit the breaker. ?The motor might over-rev during this (if main contactor welds closed), that might be bad. ?I'll also have a power fuse on the battery. ?What's the consensus here about emergency disconnect switches and these concerns? ?Does everyone have a manual switch they can operate from the driver's seat? ?Would the breaker just trip in an event anyway? ?I'm considering relocating the breaker to under the hood and using a string to trip it manually in case of emergency but this will be very difficult to rig. ?Or should I just add another switch that can be reached by the driver
> like one of these?http://www.evparts.com/products/street-vehicle/switches--dot/battery-disconnects---street-vehicle/sw2514.htm?
>
> Any advice here?
>
> Thanks,
> Chris D.
> Austin TX

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That's a stupid law in a stupid state. I wouldn't follow it if I lived
there, and certainly not in TX. 

E-Stop should go where someone trying to save you will see it, and it won't
need a label because everyone will no what it is, even the stupid safety
inspection guy that thought it was for standard on-off.

You certainly wouldn't want to stop the car, get out, and go turn it off in
an emergency, neutral or not. Sure, you could use two, but why stop there? 
You could hide one under the bumper, in a wheel well, or anywhere else no
one would ever see it.



--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/disconnect-switches-tp4657441p4657454.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 24 Aug 2012 at 11:12, Christopher Darilek wrote:
> 
> > (http://www.electroauto.com/catalog/circtbkr.shtml) ...it says to not
> > mount it horizontally ...
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Chris,

You can still have a circuit breaker as a manual shut off in a available 
access and still remotely control it from any where in the EV.

The K, L and M frame breakers have a optional remote actuator that is 
operate electrically. We use these in critical areas that require a energy 
power shut down if something is about to blow up.

In my EV which I have been driving since 1977, I use three large industrial 
CableForm contactors that are design for to work on line voltage (the 
battery pack voltage) or any voltage down to 11.5 volts. Have a interrupted 
load rating of 2000 amps.

I have each contactor on a separate control switch or can turn off all of 
them together. One time I had to turn off one contactor because the 
accelerator spring came off, the transmission was in neutral and the rpm was 
climbing. I have these shut down switches just behind my gear shifter so 
all I had to do is sweep my hand back for a shut down.

At the time, I wanted to do only one contactor shut down, because it may 
require to re-dress or replace the contactors pads only on one contactor.

Always carry a replace part for even item on a EV. Install the new contact 
block that has a contactor button silver welded to it. Recondition the old 
contact block by welding on a new button or recondition the old button with 
high temperature 1000 F silver welding rod.

Using a breaker, in the K, L and M frame, you still may have to replace the 
breaker contacts if disconnected under load which can be done with this type 
of breaker.

It is actually cheaper to use the contactors or even a mechanical pull 
mechanizing for a Power Anderson Disconnect Pull Handle.

Type in K or L or M Frame breakers and you will see what this will cost!!!

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Christopher Darilek" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, August 24, 2012 12:12 PM
Subject: [EVDL] disconnect switches


Hi all! I'm converting a '72 BMW 2002 to 96VDC and I have one of these 
breakers (http://www.electroauto.com/catalog/circtbkr.shtml) that I plan to 
use for an emergency disconnect and I couldn't find a good place to mount it 
near the driver (it says to not mount it horizontally). Then I read on this 
list about a law(?) in the north east(?) and whether it was requiring or 
recommending installing conversion emergency disconnect switches where the 
gas filler was for locating by emergency personnel. Now I can't find the 
thread on EVDL, does anyone remember this discussion?

Anyway, this sounded smart to me so I installed my breaker so you could flip 
it off through the gas filler. Then, unable to sleep at 3AM, I started 
wondering if this is not a good idea because I can't flip it off from the 
drivers seat. I tried convincing myself that the main contactor and/or the 
clutch/neutral gear would be sufficient until I could run around and hit the 
breaker. The motor might over-rev during this (if main contactor welds 
closed), that might be bad. I'll also have a power fuse on the battery. 
What's the consensus here about emergency disconnect switches and these 
concerns? Does everyone have a manual switch they can operate from the 
driver's seat? Would the breaker just trip in an event anyway? I'm 
considering relocating the breaker to under the hood and using a string to 
trip it manually in case of emergency but this will be very difficult to 
rig. Or should I just add another switch that can be reached by the driver
like one of these 
http://www.evparts.com/products/street-vehicle/switches--dot/battery-disconnects---street-vehicle/sw2514.htm?

Any advice here?

Thanks,
Chris D.
Austin TX
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: 
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120824/4099d2ec/attachment.html
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It may indeed change the flow of (cooling) air so cause trip at a different=
load.
But usually the reason for the warning is simply because the label on the b=
reaker
says: use on vertical surface only.
See for example the 4th picture of this listing:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AIRPAX/261002770026

BTW, I checked the Heinemann datasheet for their 160V DC
breakers and also they say about mounting orientation:
"Tripping specifications - =

The time delay curves depict breaker response
time vs. percent of rated load with no preloading.
The function is plotted at an ambient temperature
of 77=B0F (25=B0C) with the breaker in a vertical or
wall-mounted position."
www.heinemann-electric.com/acrobat/gj1p060701.pdf

For the record - in my 120V DC (20 golfcart batteries)
EV there is a dual pole 200A breaker mounted *horizontally*
between the aux battery and charger, though the drive wind
can reach that (not too far behind grille) and until now
I have not had a tripped breaker except when the IGBT
failed shorted a month ago, though the contactor was opened
by the controller detecting an overcurrent before any runaway.

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 =


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behal=
f Of EVDL Administrator
Sent: Friday, August 24, 2012 2:46 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] disconnect switches



> On 24 Aug 2012 at 11:12, Christopher Darilek wrote:
> 
> > (http://www.electroauto.com/catalog/circtbkr.shtml) ...it says to not =
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Cor van de Water wrote:
> 
> > It may indeed change the flow of (cooling) air so cause trip at a
> > different load.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Cor van de Water wrote:
> 
> > While that does give you the freedom to select a
> > breaker of another current level it means that there
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Cor

I have to agree with Roger on this one. My breaker gives me a manual
circuit break and.a within the cab shutoff. I also have fuses and
a.fusible link.for over-current protection.

Peter Flipsen Jr


> "Roger Stockton" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Cor van de Water wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Will the airpax breaker still trip in an overload event if the lever is a b=
it physically restricted? I wound up using a heavy duty PTO cable to tri=
p the breaker from the drivers seat. It works great but when I trip the =
breaker at the lever there is some resistance from the setup.


-Chris


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I should add that it trips very easily from the drivers seat using the cabl=
e, just when I trip it at the lever it seems a little stiff. 
So, would it trip for an overload or does the lever have to move freely for=
this to happen electrically? 
Or does the lever move as an after-event following electrical trip? 
I would think this is a question about the operation of breakers..

Thanks,
Chris



----- Original Message -----
From: Christopher Darilek <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Cc: =

Sent: Sunday, September 9, 2012 7:55 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] disconnect switches

Will the airpax breaker still trip in an overload event if the lever is a b=
it physically restricted? I wound up using a heavy duty PTO cable to tri=
p the breaker from the drivers seat. It works great but when I trip the =
breaker at the lever there is some resistance from the setup.

-Chris


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

There was a recent discussion that included breakers. Check the archives.

My sense of the bottom line.of.the discussion (and I am hardly an expert)
is that you should not rely on the breaker tripping (though it's a good
manual shutoff). You should use fuses and.fusible links to deal with high
current events. They will respond faster.

Peter Flipsen Jr
On Sep 9, 2012 7:52 PM, "Christopher Darilek" <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> 
> > I should add that it trips very easily from the drivers seat using the
> > cable, just when I trip it at the lever it seems a little stiff.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Chris,

Make sure your PTO cable is rotate all the way to the left to keep it in 
unlock, if it is a locking type. If it still runs too stiff, pull out the 
cable in the sleeve and spray lubricated with silicone spray and see what 
happens. You could put a spring return on it at the circuit end and adjust 
it enough so it does not effect the circuit breaker.

The cable I use has a large diameter sleeve over a aircraft type cable that 
has about 1/8 inch clearance around the cable which is about 5/8 inch in 
diameter. The cable does not come out of the sleeve, rather it is attach to 
a cleaves rod. This cable I use is design for accelerator control to a 
engine fuel control. You can bend it in a double 180 degrees and runs so 
smooth, that you think something is loose.

This accelerator cable is normally use for the large diesel trucks that you 
can get at the truck parts store.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Christopher Darilek" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, September 09, 2012 6:55 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] disconnect switches


Will the airpax breaker still trip in an overload event if the lever is a 
bit physically restricted? I wound up using a heavy duty PTO cable to trip 
the breaker from the drivers seat. It works great but when I trip the 
breaker at the lever there is some resistance from the setup.


-Chris


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Many breakers move the handle only halfway when they trip,
to indicate that it is tripped and not shut off - that is
what I look for when there is no power unexpectedly: is one
of the breaker handles in the center position?
You actually need to manually move the handle to the "OFF"
position before you can re-engage the breaker.
I am not familiar enough with breaker design to determine =

what happens when the handle is so restricted that it =

won't be allowed to move to the center position.
You can test your breaker by using a junk battery or your
car's aux battery (especially if this is an ICE, since
starting will produce large voltage sag anyway.
Use a set of jump-start cables to attach the breaker
across the 12V battery - if it was "ON" it should now be
in the "tripped" position.
Then re-enable it and restrict the movement of the handle
and retry to trip it via the jump cable to your aux battery.
I expect that it will still trip, but test and you will know.

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water Tel: +1 408 383 7626


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behal=
f Of Christopher Darilek
Sent: Sunday, September 09, 2012 6:52 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] disconnect switches

I should add that it trips very easily from the drivers seat using the cabl=
e, just when I trip it at the lever it seems a little stiff. 
So, would it trip for an overload or does the lever have to move freely for=
this to happen electrically? 
Or does the lever move as an after-event following electrical trip? 
I would think this is a question about the operation of breakers..

Thanks,
Chris



----- Original Message -----
From: Christopher Darilek <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Cc: =

Sent: Sunday, September 9, 2012 7:55 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] disconnect switches

Will the airpax breaker still trip in an overload event if the lever is a b=
it physically restricted? I wound up using a heavy duty PTO cable to tri=
p the breaker from the drivers seat. It works great but when I trip the =
breaker at the lever there is some resistance from the setup.

-Chris


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

A lot of the larger (30 to 250A)125VDC breakers used for PV systems will
not trip if the handle is held -- when it trips that handle snaps down at
the same speed as the inside moves. Many of these are made by Airpax, and
relabeled by other manufacturers -- so they well may be the same as what
you have. If you move the handle down slowly while it's under load, you
can hear the arc inside, because the contacts inside are not separating
quickly enough. This is much different than any AC breaker I've seen,
which the internal mechanism is independent from the handle, or any of the
big DC switches in which it snaps the contacts open or closed much faster
than the handle is moved.

Z



> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On 9/9/2012 7:55 PM, Christopher Darilek wrote:
> > > Will the airpax breaker still trip in an overload event if the lever
> ...


----------

